# Has anyone ever heard of MDC 'G' Scale trains?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all and Happy New Year!

I went to our local used train shop and he had several of the MDC 'G' Scale cars. I am somewhat familiar with Kellogg and Delton. It appears they were made in Hawthorne CA. From the box it also appears that they had a 50th anniversary in 1988. I picked up an ORE CAR-Smooth Side (Union Pacific) and it seems to be an OK model. It also included the original box, instructions and a catalog from 1988 in it. It appears they were ready to release a 2 cylinder Climax.


I wanted to find out if anyone has had experience with them or knows more history about them.


Thanks
Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, they are all over ebay, has several of the ore cars and the hoppers. 

They are 1:32, well detailed, pretty much to scale and have crummy trucks, specifically the sideframes crack where they attach to the rest of the truck. 











Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Mostly 1/32 scale cars except the caboose is more 1/24. They also made the little Hustler critter. The cars are not great on detail with lots of molded in parts. They discontinued the large scale line a few years ago and the molds were sold. They are now made and sold by Piko. 
By Kellogg did you mean Kalamazoo? 

-Brian


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep MDC made some nice items back in the day.

I was recently in the market for their cute little Rio Grande Southern caboose. I already had one painted for Rio Grande (which I repainted into more realistic colors). Nice little caboose. And unlike most of the MDC line which is 1:32, the caboose scales close, if not spot on, to 1:24.


Piko reissued the MDC caboose and a hopper. The Piko caboose is pretty much the same as the MDC version, although it no longer has arch bar trucks. 


I haven't taken any photos of the recently acquired Rio Grande Southern caboose yet, but here are two photos of the MDC Rio Grande caboose I repainted:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich 

Wondering if the hobby shop had any MDC 2 bay hoppers and if so what road names they might be. 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Brian, 

You were right, Kalamazoo! 

Randy, 

They have four others and I know two of them are Union Pacific. 

Rich


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone put new trucks under the MDC hopper car? If so, what brand did you use? 
I have two CNJ hopper cars but have never run them due to the crappy looking trucks.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward 

If the trucks are bettendorf like those on the Santa Fe ore car shown above, I'd like to purchase them off you once you replace them. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought several of the hopper kits that where undec. Painted them black and lettered for the D&S RR. I put Aristo trucks under all the MDC cars I have. I usually keep a look out when I go to train shows for these cars as they are cheap around $25. Later RJD


----------

